# anyone else use these for fluke?



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)

so I just bought a pack of these to catch some fluke this year and I was wondering if anyone else out there uses these and if they are good. What hook size do you use with them? I bought the 3 inch squid. Any help would be great.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

I have not used those nor I have ever seen anyone use those. I usually just stick to the swimming minnow Gulp for fluke.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Not that brand, but have used the small plastic squids. Jensen had them for awhile. I think they're used more on the west coast, but I still have some and will use them. I've used other Tsunami plastics & hard lures ad have caught fish on them. They're no worse or better than any other brand IMO. Give them a try & see how they do! :fishing:


----------



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah I think I'm going to use these as a teaser on my fluke rugs just have to use the right hook and bait combo.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

My dad swears by those little squid plastics on his fluke rigs. I've always seen him catch fish. For me I just use a bare hook or a yellow buck tail skirt. I don't think it matters that much if your bait is fresh. Not sure what size hook he uses with them.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do a Google image search for "plastic squid rigs for flounder" and you'll see all types of rigs used with the squids. I usually go with a jig head when using plastics, and also like the bucktail teaser type rigs with a 2/0 or 3/0 Kahle hook otherwise. I'll try different color bucktail rigs, but most often go with white.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Shore bound or on a boat? Iv seeen something like this used before. To me the best way to fish them is from a boat. Rig them up on a flounder rig using a 4/0 kale hook, slide the squid on and three plastic beads then a clevis with a spinner blade and another plastic bead. Make your rig any where from 36to 40 inches long. Shorten it up to about a forearms length if fished from the shore. Hope this helps some.


----------

